# My only non Schwinn M/W



## phantom (Nov 13, 2014)

Local C/L find...only needed a chain.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 14, 2014)

*Nice!*

That is a super clean Murray built bike!.............Wayne


----------



## phantom (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks....when I was about eight years old I had the same bike in a 24" version and it fit perfect. I think it was bought at a Western Auto store.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Dec 29, 2014)

faarisuman said:


> Looks like someone made that in shop class! I doubt you'll ever find something Schwinn made without a capital S!
> 
> 
> _____________
> faari




The OP did not say it WAS a Schwinn!

It is a very nice Murray built bike.

There are other nicely designed bikes out there besides Schwinns, 
and they are the bulk of what I have.
Schwinns, that is.

Jim..


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

*Non schwinn middleweight*

1961 jc Higgins flightliner I had this past summer. This and all of my middleweights have been sold off now.


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2015)

faarisuman said:


> Looks like someone made that in shop class! I doubt you'll ever find something Schwinn made without a capital S!




You can say that again!


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2015)

You can say that again Dave.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2015)

I wonder why he had to post that three times. Does he think we are as stupid as he is?


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2015)

Look at the bottom of his post.I think he is a spammer.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2015)

vincev said:


> Look at the bottom of his post.I think he is a spammer.




Ya, I saw that. I don't like green eggs and ham, so the spam is in the pan. 


We need some law enforcement here to clean up this mess.


----------

